# Folding @ Home 2016: Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag ab 21.9., Preise von Seasonic



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Folding @ Home 2016: Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag ab 21.9., Preise von Seasonic*

					Bei dem von der Stanford University betriebenem Projekt Folding @ Home wird die Rechenleistung der PCs aller Teilnehmer dafür genutzt, um die räumliche Struktur und den Faltprozess von Proteinen zu erforschen. Man erhofft sich dadurch Heilungsansätze für Krankheiten, wozu auch Alzheimer zählt. Anlässlich des Weltalzheimertags am 21.9. hat das PCGH-Team #70335 Großes vor und ruft zu einer gezielten Faltaktion auf. Seasonic stellt Sachpreise bereit.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Folding @ Home 2016: Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag ab 21.9., Preise von Seasonic*


----------



## S754 (7. September 2016)

& wieder mal sind nicht-Deutsche ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Research (7. September 2016)

Woran wer Schuld ist?



Schöne Sache.
Wenn Schenker mein Notebook Repariert, schmeiß ich das dazu.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. September 2016)

Ganz tolle Aktion! 

Dann wird das PCGH-Team in  der Woche die Punktegrenzen nur so zum Purzel bekommen.
Bin dabei, zweiter Faltrechner wird bis zum 21.09. funktionieren, und dann gehts looos!
Die "Eine Millione pro Tag" Grenze muss fallen!  Tolle Aktion von Euch und Seasonic!

Wenn auch nur 10% der PCGH-User nur über Nacht mitfalten würden, wäre das eine riesige 
Rechenleistung. Los Leute, das Installieren ist ein Klick zum Programm, wichtig, manuelle 
Installation, die automatische führt dazu, dass das Programm immer und sofort startet, dass
 muss nicht sein.

Allen viel Spaß dabei, das letzte aus dem Rechner heraus zu holen. Das ist ein wunderbarer
Bench, um Temperaturen und Lüfter zu testen. Im Gegensatz zu Prime oder Furmark ist
die Belastung moderat, aber Systemstabilitäten kann man perfekt testen, gerade weil es
stöndig verschiedene Lasten sind. Zuviel Übertaktung ist oft kontraproduktiv.

Na dann Leute, einfach mitmachen!


----------



## Hansi92 (7. September 2016)

Die HD7950 von der Frau ist am Dauer falten und meine GTX 970 läuft auch schon fast ununterbrochen!

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. September 2016)

Schön wäre noch der Hinweis, den Teamnamen einzugeben:
[HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4

siehe besonders Punkt 
*2. Grundsätzliche Einstellungen - Identifizierung
Nicht vergessen, den Teamnamen einzugeben*




S754 schrieb:


> & wieder mal sind nicht-Deutsche ausgeschlossen.


Du kannst ja trotzdem mitfalten und wir überlegen uns im Team einen Sonderpreis für Österreicher und Schweizer.
Problem ist da aber z.B. schon die Zollgrenze....


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du kannst ja trotzdem mitfalten und wir überlegen uns im Team einen Sonderpreis für Österreicher und Schweizer.
> Problem ist da aber z.B. schon die Zollgrenze....



Nun, tatsächlich wäre das ein Grund für alle* Nicht*-Deutschen um da nicht mitzumachen
Aber der Zweck ist nicht ein "Goodie abzustauben" sondern die Forschung voranzutreiben
Also an alle "anderen" -bitte macht mit, es ist wichtig


----------



## brooker (7. September 2016)

... sollte ich ein Netzteil gewinnen, verlose ich das gern unter all denen die durch die Klausel nicht gewinnen können!


----------



## Ogami (7. September 2016)

Das ist eine tolle Aktion und da mach ich gern mit. Bitte zwischenzeitlich erinnern, danke.

Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob 100000 Points hierbei viel sind und ich das wirklich schaffe, aber is ja auch shietejal 

Danke für Aktion und Gewinnspiel!!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. September 2016)

Ogami schrieb:


> Das ist eine tolle Aktion und da mach ich gern mit. Bitte zwischenzeitlich erinnern, danke.


Du darfst auch jetzt schon einsteigen. Software installieren und los. Die ersten zehn WU (Work Units, oder Arbeitspakete) bekommst Du eh kaum Punkte, je nach Rechner dauert das einen Tag, bis Du Gummipunkter für die Geschwindigkeit bekommst. Je schneller, umso mehr Punkte. Also sollte man, um die Punkte zu maximieren, etwas früher anfangen. Und eigentlich darf man das ganze Jahr über fröhlich vor sich hinfalten, wenn der Rechner ungenutzt ist, wenn die Wohnung kalt ist und die Lust vorhanden.


----------



## arcDaniel (7. September 2016)

Ich kann eh nix mit diesem Netzteil anfangen und als nicht Deutschland-Einwohner bin ich eh ausgeschlossen.

Trotzdem finde ich die Aktion super.

Dass es aber um die Forschung geht sollte nie vergessen werden, denn ich könnte auch für ein anderes Team (für welches ich früher gefaltet habe) falten und hätte für den Preis den ich für mein RX480 ausgegeben habe, locker eine GTX1080 leisten können... diese Community so ans Herz gewachsen, dass ich dies locker verschmerze.


----------



## Christoph1717 (7. September 2016)

Ich habe heute mittag angefangen und 125 Punkte für die erste WU bekommen.
Das währen dan 800WU bis zu dem angegebenen "Ziel"


----------



## brooker (7. September 2016)

@ Ogami: ... super das Du mit dabei bist. Für Deine GTX1070 ist das ein Klacks!


----------



## Singularity (8. September 2016)

Hallo! Meine CPU Hat die erste WU fertig, habe dafür 207 Punkte erhalten...Die GPU rechnet allerdings noch an ihrer und steht erst bei 58%...ist es normal das die CPU keine neue WU beginnt? Der Fortschrittsbalken steht auf 0% und darunter steht Bereit.

Achja der Status steht in der erweiterten Kontrolle auf Download, ich kann aber keinen nennenswerten Transfer im Netzwerk sehen.

Danke


----------



## brooker (8. September 2016)

Guten Morgen. Schln das du dabei bist. 
Zwei Fragen damit wir Dir helfen können:
1. Sind Cpu und GPU - SLOT auf Fold gesetzt, oder wurde der Cpu - Slot evtl gefinished?

2. Mit wievielten Threads soll deine Cpu falten?

Btw: das HowTo und den Passkey - Service kennst du und den Passkey hast du bereits beantragt?


----------



## Singularity (8. September 2016)

Das mit dem passkey und teamnamen hab ich schon alles gestern erledigt, hab alles auf standard gelassen, bzw keine weiteren einstellungen vorgenommen. Die erste wu hab ich mit meinem 5820k noch mit deaktiviertem HT gerechnet aun daber wurden alle 6 kerne 87-100% ausgelastet und die 290x ebenfalls.

Bin leider nichtmehr zuhause am rechner, werde mich am abend nochmal damit auseinandersetzen.


----------



## brooker (8. September 2016)

... ok. Kein Thema. Angebot bleibt bestehen.


----------



## Deimos (8. September 2016)

Research schrieb:


> Woran wer Schuld ist?


PCGH natürlich. Wobei "Schuld" zu hart gesagt ist. Es ist halt mit Aufwand (und Kosten) verbunden, was man nicht auf sich nehmen will. Schade, für alle die mitmachen wollen, aber so ists halt.
Das Gewinnspiel sollte ja auch nicht erster Anreiz sein, um mitzumachen. Ist ja schön, dass man seitens PCGH immer die deutschen Teilnehmer unterstützt.


----------



## brooker (8. September 2016)

... mein Angebot steht nach wie vor: wenn ich ein Netzteil gewinnen würde, würde ich es unter den nicht Spielberechtigten verlosen.


----------



## voodoman (8. September 2016)

Super Aktion!


----------



## BuzzKillington (8. September 2016)

Danke für das Gewinnspiel, aber wär es nicht sinnvoller, eine neue CPU oder GPU zu gewinnen, damit man schneller folden kann?


----------



## Ion (8. September 2016)

Ist es nicht etwas sinnfrei, dass der mit den meisten Punkten, sprich mit der stärksten Hardware, eines der vier Netzteile bekommt?
Weil dieser jemand hat ja schon die beste Hardware und sicherlich eine sehr gute Stromversorgung.


----------



## Ogami (8. September 2016)

Vll war's so gedacht: ein Netzteil für Platz 1 als Anreiz und Wettbewerb, um möglichst viel zu schaffen und 3 Netzteille inner Verlosung, um möglichst viele Leutz an Bord zu holen, um möglichst viel zu schaffen. 

Macht ja auch irgendwie Sinn, um möglichst viel zu schaffen 

Nach meinem Urlaub geht's los...


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (8. September 2016)

Wie lange dauert es denn 100000 Punkte zu produzieren mit meiner Hardware?


----------



## brooker (8. September 2016)

@ CHRiSSLYi: mit aktivem Passkey 1/5 Tag   ... aber du wirst doch nicht etwa nur wegen dem Netzteil mitmachen wollen, oder


----------



## sc59 (8. September 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Ist es nicht etwas sinnfrei, dass der mit den meisten Punkten, sprich mit der stärksten Hardware, eines der vier Netzteile bekommt?
> Weil dieser jemand hat ja schon die beste Hardware und sicherlich eine sehr gute Stromversorgung.


Mach dir mal keine Sorge um Bumblebee , wie er schon im Bewerbungsthread schrieb, läuft er gerne ausser Konkurenz. 
Obwohl ich finde, seine Leistung sollte mehr als mit einem NT belohnt werden.
Dasist mit Hardware gar nicht aufzuwiegen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (8. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @ CHRiSSLYi: mit aktivem Passkey 1/5 Tag   ... aber du wirst doch nicht etwa nur wegen dem Netzteil mitmachen wollen, oder



Keine Sorge, ich hab noch 3 ähnliche PCs hier mit denen ich das auch machen werde, aber eben nicht eine Woche lang, denn meine Stromnachzahlung wird voraussichtlich mehr als 200€ betragen 

Edit: Macht das die CPU oder GPU? Oder beides?

Edit2: Bringts was die CPU auf 4,8GHz zu takten?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. September 2016)

BuzzKillington schrieb:


> Danke für das Gewinnspiel, aber wär es nicht sinnvoller, eine neue CPU oder GPU zu gewinnen, damit man schneller folden kann?


High-End-Grafikkarten und -Prozessoren können wir doch erst ausschreiben, wenn alle ein gutes Netzteil dafür haben. 


Ion schrieb:


> Ist es nicht etwas sinnfrei, dass der mit den meisten Punkten, sprich mit der stärksten Hardware, eines der vier Netzteile bekommt?
> Weil dieser jemand hat ja schon die beste Hardware und sicherlich eine sehr gute Stromversorgung.


Im Prinzip hat Ogami darauf schon die Antwort gegeben: 


Ogami schrieb:


> Vll war's so gedacht: ein Netzteil für Platz 1 als Anreiz und Wettbewerb, um möglichst viel zu schaffen und 3 Netzteille inner Verlosung, um möglichst viele Leutz an Bord zu holen, um möglichst viel zu schaffen.


Bumblebee hat erklärt, dass er außer Konkurrenz mitfalten möchte , sodass es meines Erachtens noch keinen klaren Favoriten gibt. Die 100.000 Punkte sind bewusst niedrig angelegt, sodass das Ziel auch jeder erreichen kann, der seinen PC nicht gerne unbeaufsichtigt laufen lässt oder nur über leistungsschwache Hardware verfügt. Das Netzteil für den ersten Platz ist gedacht, um den fleißigsten Faltern etwas in Aussicht zu stellen, die ohnehin schon einen hohen Tages-Output, vielleicht aber auch noch etwas Reserven haben und sich nicht auf ihr Losglück verlassen möchten.


----------



## Gr4m4tik (8. September 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Ist es nicht etwas sinnfrei, dass der mit den meisten Punkten, sprich mit der stärksten Hardware, eines der vier Netzteile bekommt?
> Weil dieser jemand hat ja schon die beste Hardware und sicherlich eine sehr gute Stromversorgung.



Wie willst du sonst Anreize setzen? Unter den 4 schlechtesten die Netzteile verteilen und andersrum argumentieren?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. September 2016)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> High-End-Grafikkarten und -Prozessoren können wir doch erst ausschreiben, wenn alle ein gutes Netzteil dafür haben.


Genau richtig. Ich z.B stehe jetzt ganz doof da mit so einem Kernschrott von BQ DPP-11 550 W. Wie soll ich denn da mit ruhigem Gewissen eine zweite GTX 980TI zum Falten bringen? Geht nicht. Versuche ich ein Netzteil zu kaufen, sagt einem die hiesige Netzteilmafia sofort: "500W reichen imma"! Pustekuchen

Sollte ich aber dieses Spitzenprodukt von Netzteil gewinnen, ja  dann und nur dann, werden zwei GTX 980TI rum falten tun. Ist doch eine ganz klare Logik! Zuerst das Netzteil, dann weitere Grafikkarten.



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Bumblebee hat erklärt, dass er außer Konkurrenz mitfalten möchte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja,  ich habe mir für mein Forschungsprojekt am  HLRN-II für 8h 200 TFlop/s  reserviert.  Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich die einfach zum  Falten nutzte. Wäre ne coole Aktion, könnte aber Ärger geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (8. September 2016)

@CHRiSSLYi: GPU folden ist effektiver, aber es bringt was die CPU trotzdem zu OClen, damit die GPU nicht von der CPU limitiert wird - zutreffend nur bei NVidia GPUs. 4.8Ghz wären schon optimal. Wenn Du einige Rechner hast, komme ich gern per TV dazu und wir stellen die schnell optimal nach Deinen Bedürfnissen ein. PN und es geht los!


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... sollte ich ein Netzteil gewinnen, verlose ich das gern unter all denen die durch die Klausel nicht gewinnen können!


jedesmal gibt es hier was tolles zu gewinnen und wir werden ausgeschlossen


----------



## Singularity (9. September 2016)

Hallo!

Ich hab da ein Problem... Meine CPU Beginnt nach der ersten abgeschlossenen WU keine neue mehr... bei der GPU funktioniert alles tadellos, meiner Meinung nach versucht der Client die WU von nem Falschen bzw nicht existierenden Server zu laden und hängt in ner dauerschleife... gibt es eine Möglichkeit diesen forgeng zu beenden um eine neue WU zu laden?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. September 2016)

Kommt mir bekannt vor. 1. Schließe das Webcontrol und öffne anschließend NUR den Clienten. Beides zusammen verträgt sich nicht immer. Gehe auf Configure/ Slots/ dann auf den CPU-Eintrag, dann Remove und Save. Alles schließen und Komposter neu starten. Dann einen neuen CPU-Eintrag mit (ansonsten) geraden Kernen (1, 2, 4, 6) erstellen; (1- gleich Auto) geht auch.


----------



## Singularity (9. September 2016)

Hallo, Danke erstmal!

Ich habe die Schritte befolgt und trotzdem will der neue cpu Slot wieder seine Daten von 0.0.0.0 beziehen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist das der Work Server oder der Collection Server ? Beim Letzteren kann schon mal ein Nuller stehen; dennoch müßte Dein Client dann Falten. O.K., ist im Webcontrol unter  "support research fighting" "Any disease" eingestellt ? Das erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, einen sauberen Server zu finden.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. September 2016)

Komplett stromlos machen und danach neu starten hilft manchmal auch


----------



## JayTea (9. September 2016)

Singularity schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich hab da ein Problem... Meine CPU Beginnt nach der ersten abgeschlossenen WU keine neue mehr... bei der GPU funktioniert alles tadellos, meiner Meinung nach versucht der Client die WU von nem Falschen bzw nicht existierenden Server zu laden und hängt in ner dauerschleife... gibt es eine Möglichkeit diesen forgeng zu beenden um eine neue WU zu laden?





binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor. 1. Schließe das Webcontrol und öffne anschließend NUR den Clienten. Beides zusammen verträgt sich nicht immer. Gehe auf Configure/ Slots/ dann auf den CPU-Eintrag, dann Remove und Save. Alles schließen und Komposter neu starten. Dann einen neuen CPU-Eintrag mit (ansonsten) geraden Kernen (1, 2, 4, 6) erstellen; (1- gleich Auto) geht auch.



Ich glaube du hast im CPU-Slot "cpu: 11" stehen, oder?!   Binär meinte zwar, dass man in den Einstellungen auch "-1" stehen haben kann (bei deiner CPU würde der Client dann 11 CPU Threads verwenden wollen) aber das bewahrt einen trotzdem nicht davor das eine Primzahl an CPU-Threads eingestellt wird. Ist das nämlich der Fall, bekommst du keine WUs mehr geschickt; liegt an Stanford und nicht an deinem System.
Stellt einfach "10" ein und alles wird gut. Am besten du klickst danach einmal mit der rechten Maustaste auf den CPU-Slot (dort wo dann "Ready  cpu:10) steht und wählst erst Pause und anschließend nochmal Fold aus. Ansonsten kann es sein, dass es einige Minuten dauert bis wieder mit dem Falten angefangen wird.


----------



## Amon (9. September 2016)

Wenn mir der F@H Client ja nicht den BOINC Client stoppen würde, würde ich meine GPU mal eine Woche mit laufen lassen. Aber irgendwie vertragen die beiden sich wohl nicht.


----------



## brooker (9. September 2016)

@Singularity: JeaTea hat die Lösung genannt. Auch nachzulesen im HowTo - Punkt 10: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4

@Amon: in wiefern beharken die sich konkret?


----------



## Amon (9. September 2016)

Sobald der F@H Client startet geht BOINC auf Pause. Anscheinend verursacht der eine ziemlich hohe CPU Last.


----------



## HisN (9. September 2016)

Coole Aktion.
Sehr schön mit den Preisen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. September 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Sobald der F@H Client startet geht BOINC auf Pause. Anscheinend verursacht der eine ziemlich hohe CPU Last.



Nutzt Du unter Boinc NUR die CPU oder auch die GPU ? Abgesehen davon habe ich damals die Erfahrung gemacht, daß Boinc die GPU mit einbindet, selbst wenn man sie nicht braucht. Ich hatte mit einer ini-Datei die GPU aus dem Boinc-Clienten aus gebunden, sodaß NUR die CPU zur Verfügung steht. Solch eine ini müßtest Du im Netz rasch finden können. Ansonsten kann man F@H & Boinc parallel laufen lassen.


----------



## Amon (9. September 2016)

BOINC nutzt nur die CPU bei mir. Ich werde mir das heute Abend noch mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## Ion (9. September 2016)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das Netzteil für den ersten Platz ist gedacht, um den fleißigsten Faltern etwas in Aussicht zu stellen, die ohnehin schon einen hohen Tages-Output, vielleicht aber auch noch etwas Reserven haben und sich nicht auf ihr Losglück verlassen möchten.



Da HisN und Grestorn mitmachen, kann sich eigentlich jeder andere den ersten Platz abschminken. Gegen zwei Titan X im SLI kann man nicht "gewinnen". Ich weiß, es ist für einen guten Zweck etc. - ist auch alles schön und gut.
Ich bleibe aber bei meiner Meinung. Vielleicht hab ich ja bei der Verlosung Glück. 100k sind ja locker drin


----------



## Amon (9. September 2016)

Mir sind die Preise völlig egal, mir geht's um die Sache. Nicht umsonst läuft bei mir schon fast 15 Jahre BOINC.


----------



## Watertouch (9. September 2016)

Meine 1080 wird in der Woche, und hoffentlich danach auch, ordentlich schwitzen


----------



## HisN (9. September 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Da HisN und Grestorn mitmachen, kann sich eigentlich jeder andere den ersten Platz abschminken. Gegen zwei Titan X im SLI kann man nicht "gewinnen". Ich weiß, es ist für einen guten Zweck etc. - ist auch alles schön und gut.
> Ich bleibe aber bei meiner Meinung. Vielleicht hab ich ja bei der Verlosung Glück. 100k sind ja locker drin



Hihi Ion, ich hab doch nur noch eine, und selbst damit komme ich nicht mal ansatzweise an die Punkte die Bumblebee täglich produziert^^


----------



## brooker (9. September 2016)

... die Hardware-Giganten des Forum könnten sich zusammenschließen und in der Aktionswoche mal Bumblebee zeigen wo der Hammer hängt. 

... mich würde eh mal interessieren, was hier in Summe an Rechenleistung bei den Usern im Forum steckt. Bin mir sicher, dass die 100Mio PPDs fallen würden, wenn nur genug mitmachen würden. Guinnss-Buch Rekordversuch? Ich würde die Orga machen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. September 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Mir sind die Preise völlig egal, mir geht's um die Sache. Nicht umsonst läuft bei mir schon fast 15 Jahre BOINC.


Natürlich geht es nur um die Sache, aber trotzdem sind die Netzteile wirklich etwas wertiges. Würde sich zum Extremfalten mit zwei Karten gut
 machen. Außerdem bekommt man damit vielleicht den einen oder anderen dazu, der sonst das Thema nicht gelsen hätte. Auch das wäre erfreulich.


----------



## Zocker85 (9. September 2016)

ich bin optimisch dass wir dieses Jahr einen neuen Rekord aufstellen werden bei der Faltwoche...schätze um 10-20% mehr Points


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> aber trotzdem sind die Netzteile wirklich etwas wertiges. Würde sich zum Extremfalten mit zwei Karten gut
> machen.


Es sind gute NT's, aber für 24/7 würde ich die nicht nehmen > 1'200W und das bei Singel-Rail


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Es sind gute NT's, aber für 24/7 würde ich die nicht nehmen > 1'200W und das bei Singel-Rail


Gut, das war mit entgangen, 100A ist schon eine Hausnummer...

Andererseits schalten die 25A Schienen meines BQ-DDP11 550W
auch erst bei 40-45A ab. Auch da ist alles durchgeschmort, je nachdem
wie schnell es schaltet. Und genau da liegt der Pfeffer begraben. Es
ist nicht die Stromstärke alleine die zerstört, sondern die in das
System eingetragenen Energie, also Stromstärke mal Zeit.

Darum wären Messungen gut, wie schnell eine Schutzschaltung reagiert.
Und da zählt jede Zehntel Millisekunde. Trotzdem ein guter Hinweis.

Datenblatt zum Netzteil
Platinum 1200 - Sea Sonic


----------



## Amon (10. September 2016)

Client deinstalliert, neu installiert und jetzt gehts auf einmal.  Keine Ahnung wieso aber BOINC und F@H crunchen friedlich nebeneinander her. Jetzt muss ich nur noch sehen wie ich das etwas beschleunigen kann, wenn ich das richtig sehe will die Fury etwa 55 Minuten an der wu rechnen, das ist für ne GPU etwas lang. Oder sind die WU so heftig?


----------



## HisN (10. September 2016)

Och, 2-4h sind auch NVs gerne mal beschäftigt an 21er Wus.


----------



## Amon (10. September 2016)

Ok, es sind doch knappe 5h die es werden sollen. Heftig für GPU wutzen.


----------



## brooker (10. September 2016)

... heftig, aber normal.


----------



## 9Strike (11. September 2016)

Hab es letztes mal leider verpasst, aber jetzt bin ich auch dabei.
Den Anfang der Faltwoche werde ich wohl verpassen, aber die letzten 4 Tage werde ich vermutlich durchfalten.

PS: Ist es normal, dass man am Anfang nicht gelistet wird? Ich kann mich nicht finden, aber ich hab auch noch keine WU fertig.


----------



## brooker (11. September 2016)

... ca. 3h nach der ersten fertigen WU siehst du dich. HINWEIS: Damit du in der Aktion den Geschwindkeitsbonus bekommst, solltest du im Vorfeld die dafür benötigten 10 WUs fertig falten. Im Anschluss kannst du dann tüchtig durchstarten.


----------



## 9Strike (11. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> HINWEIS: Damit du in der Aktion den Geschwindkeitsbonus bekommst, solltest du im Vorfeld die dafür benötigten 10 WUs fertig falten. Im Anschluss kannst du dann tüchtig durchstarten.


Hab ich gelesen, deswegen fang ich jetzt schon mal an. Schadet ja nicht


----------



## Grestorn (11. September 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Da HisN und Grestorn mitmachen, kann sich eigentlich jeder andere den ersten Platz abschminken. Gegen zwei Titan X im SLI kann man nicht "gewinnen". Ich weiß, es ist für einen guten Zweck etc. - ist auch alles schön und gut.
> Ich bleibe aber bei meiner Meinung. Vielleicht hab ich ja bei der Verlosung Glück. 100k sind ja locker drin



Ich hab kein SLI  (nicht mit der Titan X, ich hatte mal ein 980 SLI System)

Und ich werde sicher nicht gewinnen. TheWasp ist uneinholbar. Ich wäre froh, wenn ich in die Top 5 käme, was auch eher unwahrscheinlich ist. 

Es geht mir auch nicht um den Preis. Ich bin mit meinem Netzteil ganz zufrieden. Ich möchte einfach mitmachen und das Team voranbringen und die Sache selbst ist es ja auch wert.


----------



## Gyric (11. September 2016)

so, ich mach auch mit  geile sache das! hab früher schon beim seti-programm mitgemacht, aber das kam mir irgendwann albern vor.
dieses programm bringt ja mal wirklich was - ich hoffe, sie entdecken dadurch irgendwas richtig cooles. supermutantenkräfte für alle *g* nein spaß

also meine 1070 und mein i5 rechnen hier fleißig vor sich hin - bei voller last kann man trotzdem nebenbei hd filme gucken - super sache! nur zocken nebenbei ist nicht so geil, aber hey, man kann nicht alles haben. die gewinne sind mir auch ziemlich egal...

phl ftw


----------



## HisN (11. September 2016)

phl ftw


----------



## Amon (11. September 2016)

Die ersten 5 WU sind durch, die kleine Fury macht ganz gut was weg und die Temperaturen sind auch im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Grestorn (11. September 2016)

Mir wird langsam richtig warm hier im Keller. 27° hier drin, normalerweise ist es kaum über angenehme 22°, selbst im Sommer... 

Das nächste Mal macht den Wettbewerb bitte im Winter


----------



## brooker (11. September 2016)

... da kannst Du Dir sicher sein! ... wir machen zwei Aktionen im Jahr. 

1. 04.02. - "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" ... tiefster Winter
2. 21.09. - "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" ... sonst vergesst Ihr die Aktion im Februar


----------



## Grestorn (11. September 2016)

Sollen wir die "I support research fighting" Einstellung eigentlich auf Alzheimer beschränken?


----------



## Gyric (11. September 2016)

hmmm, also alzheimer ist fies! ganz fies  parkinson und huntington sind aber auch echt übel. und krebs ist nicht besser - die beste krankheit taugt einfach nichts xD mein projekt erforscht tatsächlich grad alzheimer ( 2 WUs fertig, yay ^^ )

(ich hab aber alle eingestellt)


----------



## Ion (11. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Sollen wir die "I support research fighting" Einstellung eigentlich auf Alzheimer beschränken?



Während der Alzheimer-Woche wäre das wohl das beste 
Ich habs übrigens permanent auf Alzheimer stehen, weil der Großvater meiner Lebensgefährtin darunter leidet und das echt nicht schön ist


----------



## Gyric (11. September 2016)

Project 9036
Disease Type: Alzheimer's

hatte als erstes was von projekt 9039


----------



## Amon (11. September 2016)

Ich lass laufen was kommt, ist alles für ne gute Sache.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Oder sind die WU so heftig?


Ich habe mit einer GTX 970 schon 12h lang an einer WU 
gerechnet, aktuell läuft ein 6h Ding mit einer GTX 980TI. 

Ja, es gibt sehr umfangreiche Dinger. Aber schön, dass Du 
auch mitmachst.


----------



## Amon (11. September 2016)

Momentan bewegt sich das bei mir im Bereich zwischen 3 und 5 Stunden. Die WUs scheinen also recht knackig zu sein. Von den BOINC Projekten für die GPU bin ich Laufzeiten von ein paar Minuten gewohnt, bei 2 bis 4 WUs gleichzeitig. 😉


----------



## 9Strike (12. September 2016)

So, die 10. WU ist fertig. Wird sich bei mir wohl auf rund 150-180k PPD hinauslaufen.
Ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher, wie lange ich mein Rechner (noch) laufen lasse, die Temps sind zwar mit <70°C absolut okay, aber mein L8 macht mir im Dauerbetrieb eher Sorgen.
Ein neues NT könnte ich wirklich gut gebrauchen


----------



## ShadowPvG (12. September 2016)

Ich mach mir eher sorgen was meine Eltern zu meinem Stromverbrauch sagen... zahlen jetzt schon eig. zu viel.


----------



## 9Strike (12. September 2016)

ShadowPvG schrieb:


> Ich mach mir eher sorgen was meine Eltern zu meinem Stromverbrauch sagen... zahlen jetzt schon eig. zu viel.


Ist für einen guten Zweck und das ja nur für eine Woche.
0.3kW * 24h * 7 * 0.3€/kWh = 15€
Das ist vertretbar. Viel mehr würde ich meinen Eltern aber jetzt auch nicht "antun" wollen.


----------



## ShadowPvG (12. September 2016)

9Strike schrieb:


> Ist für einen guten Zweck und das ja nur für eine Woche.
> 0.3kW * 24h * 7 * 0.3€/kWh = 15€
> Das ist vertretbar. Viel mehr würde ich meinen Eltern aber jetzt auch nicht "antun" wollen.


Wenn ich schon 15€/Woche zahlen müsste auf Dauer, wie sieht es dann wohl bei @Bumblebee aus?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. September 2016)

ShadowPvG schrieb:


> Ich mach mir eher sorgen was meine Eltern zu meinem Stromverbrauch sagen... zahlen jetzt schon eig. zu viel.


Rede mit ihnen, dass ist immer der beste Weg. Wer aber soviel Geld für Hardware hat:
Gaming & Falt PC|I7-4790k|GTX 1080 |MSI Z97 Gaming 5|2x8GB 1600mhz|Dark Power Pro P11 550W|
sollte auch 10,-€ für Strom über haben ...


----------



## ShadowPvG (12. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Rede mit ihnen, dass ist immer der beste Weg. Wer aber soviel Geld für Hardware hat:
> Gaming & Falt PC|I7-4790k|GTX 1080 |MSI Z97 Gaming 5|2x8GB 1600mhz|Dark Power Pro P11 550W|
> sollte auch 10,-€ für Strom über haben ...


Das Geld für meinem PC hab ich mir hart erspart... Und es geht nicht nur um 10€, ich möchte ja nicht nur 1 Woche folden und mich freuen das ich "so toll und sozial bin". Wenn dann sollte man es auch länger aus Überzeugung machen und nicht nur für die kurze Zeit.


----------



## brooker (12. September 2016)

@Shadow: ein kleiner Tip von den Dauerfaltern  ... passe einfach den Powertraget an, suche den Sweetpoint der GPU und lasse sie so laufen. Du spart eine Menge Strom und rum kommt trotzdem immer noch genug. Weiterhin können wir uns auch über automatisiertes Einschalten und Ausschalten des Rechners zu falten unterhalten. Ganu nach dem Motto des Team: jeder gibt das was er kann und möchte.  Wenn Du sagst, du möchtest für 20,-€ im Monat falten, rechnen deine Zeit aus und lassen den Rechner nur so lange laufen. Das ist alles möglich! Aber lass uns das nach der Aktion ganz in Ruhe machen. ok?


----------



## Amon (12. September 2016)

ShadowPvG schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon 15€/Woche zahlen müsste auf Dauer, wie sieht es dann wohl bei @Bumblebee aus?


Ein Jahr lang MilkyWay@home auf einer HD7870 und das 24/7 brachten 9600kw/h auf die Stromrechnung. 😉


----------



## 9Strike (13. September 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ein Jahr lang MilkyWay@home auf einer HD7870 und das 24/7 brachten 9600kw/h auf die Stromrechnung. 😉


kW*h 
Physikalische Formel: P = E / t
P = Leistung in W (oder "Energieverbrauch pro Sekunde")
E = Energie in J
t = Zeit in Sekunden
-> P * t = E ist also die gesamt verbrauchte Energie, P / t wäre recht sinnfrei 
3600 J, bzw. Wattsekunden, entsprechen übrigens einer Wattstunde.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2016)

"Witziges" Detail

Immer wenn ich die Stromrechnung bekomme sage ich   *WATT*??


----------



## Grestorn (13. September 2016)

P/t ist nicht sinnlos. Es ist die Veränderung der Leistung in einem Zeitraum. Also das Äquivalent zur Beschleunigung im Bewegungsmodell (also wenn man von Ort, Geschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung statt von Energie und Leistung spricht).


----------



## 9Strike (13. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> P/t ist nicht sinnlos. Es ist die Veränderung der Leistung in einem Zeitraum. Also das Äquivalent zur Beschleunigung im Bewegungsmodell (also wenn man von Ort, Geschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung statt von Energie und Leistung spricht).


Naja, sinnlos ist relativ. Bei Folding an einem PC schon.
(P / t) / P wird wohl kaum größer als 0,1 (sprich 10%) sein.
Interessant ist das vielleicht wenn eine Elektroauto beschleunigt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> P/t ist nicht sinnlos..


Scherzkekse, ja, natürlich ist es für Netzbetreiber wichtig, die die täglichenLeistungssteigerungen im Stromnetz auswerten.

Wäre es nicht einfacher gewesen, den Foristen einfach auf den Tippfehler hinzuweisen?
_(Psssst..... Du meinst kWh... pssst)_


----------



## fly3rman (16. September 2016)

Find die Aktion als Physiker super. Vor allem weil ich sowieso auf meinem Smartphone immer mitfolde. Extra den Account für das Forum hier aktiviert


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2016)

fly3rman schrieb:


> Find die Aktion als Physiker super. Vor allem weil ich sowieso auf meinem Smartphone immer mitfolde. Extra den Account für das Forum hier aktiviert



Herzlichen Dank dafür


----------



## Research (16. September 2016)

Nur kann man auf dem Mobile kein Team eintragen....


----------



## INU.ID (16. September 2016)

Wie läuft das eigentlich wenn die Stat-Server bis Mittwoch noch wieder nicht on  sind, oder es im Worst-Case während der ganzen Aktion nicht sein  werden? Die sind ja jetzt schon eine ganze Weile down... :/


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. September 2016)

Wichtiger ist doch die Frage, ob die WUs genutzt werden. Was interessieren mich die Punkte (solange ich vor Inu.id liege)? 
Wichtig sind die WUs, und da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die zur Zeit sinnvoll verarbeitet werden. Oder geht es nur um den 
unnötigen Punktezähler?


----------



## Ion (16. September 2016)

Wann ist eigentlich Anmelde-Schluss?
Oder könnte man sich z. B. am 25.09 immer noch anmelden und an der Verlosung teilnehmen, sofern man die 100k noch packt?


----------



## INU.ID (16. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Oder geht es nur um den unnötigen Punktezähler?


Schätzelein, das hier ist der Thread zur "Gewinnspiel-News". Und in dem Gewinnspiel sollen die (oc.com) Stats zur Gewinner-Ermittlung hergenommen werden. Daher meine Frage wie das laufen soll, wenn die Stats bis dahin nicht wieder online sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. September 2016)

INU.ID schrieb:


> .Schätzelein,.... Daher meine Frage wie das laufen soll, wenn die Stats bis dahin nicht wieder online sind.


Ach Schnuckelchen, da baue ich voll auf PCGH-Stephan, der findet immer eine sinnvolle Lösung. Im Zweifel wird unter allen Teilnehmern verlost, oder wir verschieben den Event um ein paar Tage. Ich bin da extrem optimistisch, und falte einfach, sobald es geht. Keine Panik


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. September 2016)

So, habe jetzt mein Ubuntu-Image auf meinen 980x draufgespielt und jetzt falten die zwei 980TI mindestens bis zum Ende der Faltaktion.
Folding Client Summary
Wollte zuerst die neuesten Updates von Lunux installieren, aber dann war mein Grafiktreiber wieder weg. Jetzt läufts ohne Updates, habe momentan keine Zeit, den neuen Grafiktreiber drauf zu spielen....


----------



## brooker (18. September 2016)

... es geht voran. Täglich stoßen immer neue Falter zu uns! 

Hinweis: erst ab der 10. fertiggestellten Workunit die mit dem FAH-Client berechnet wurde, in Verbindung mit einem eigenem PassKey, greift der große Geschwindigkeits-Bonus. Daher ist es ratsam vor Beginn der Aktion diese zehn WUs berechnet zu haben. Denn vorher sind die Punkte für die WUs deutlich geringer und ihr könntet die 100.000 PPDs evtl. nicht erreichen.


----------



## Nightmare09 (19. September 2016)

Benötigt man zwingend einen eigenen Passkey oder kann man auch den PCGH_Team Passkey verwenden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2016)

Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Benötigt man zwingend einen eigenen Passkey oder kann man auch den PCGH_Team Passkey verwenden?


Für das Team kann man problemlos mit dem PCGH-Teamaccount (den hast Du gefunden) falten,
für das Gewinnspiel von* PC-Games Hardware* sollte es der eigene sein.


----------



## Ogami (19. September 2016)

Moin Community,

ich muß ehrlich gestehen, bis vor Kurzem wußte ich gar nicht, daß es dieses Falten gibt und das Proteine faltbar sind. Is ja auch nicht schlimm...

Nu is der Urlaub durch und ich habe das Programm installiert. Wie geht's jetzt weiter?
Bevor ich nun alles zerklicke, frag ich mal lieber.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2016)

Ogami schrieb:


> ich muß ehrlich gestehen, bis vor Kurzem wußte ich gar nicht, daß es dieses Falten gibt und das Proteine faltbar sind. Is ja auch nicht schlimm....


Doch, im Einzelfall ist das sehr schlimm, z.B. verursachen "gefaltete" Prionen BSE:

_"...Es war aber auch eine äußerst gewagte Hypothese, die Prusiner 15 Jahre  zuvor in die Welt gesetzt hatte: Nicht Nukleinsäuren, sondern schlicht  fehl *gefaltete *Proteine, die der Forscher "Prionen" nannte (proteinaceous infectious particles),  sollten rätselhafte Leiden wie Scrapie beim Schaf, BSE beim Rind oder  die Creutzfeldt-Jakob-Krankheit beim Menschen auslösen...."_
Prionen-Hypothese: Spate Genugtuung - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## Ogami (19. September 2016)

Wobei ich das "schlimm" auf meine Unwissenheit bezog, nicht auf die Krankheiten.

OK, hab mich nun als Ogami mit Teamcode 70335 + dem angeforderten Passkey angemeldet. Bei Krankheiten hab ich Alzheimer ausgewählt. Power is auf full. Passkey ging an  A.Meier-PS3 zur Aktivierung.

Passt das so?


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2016)

Ogami schrieb:


> Wobei ich das "schlimm" auf meine Unwissenheit bezog, nicht auf die Krankheiten.
> 
> OK, hab mich nun als Ogami mit Teamcode 70335 + dem angeforderten Passkey angemeldet. Bei Krankheiten hab ich Alzheimer ausgewählt. Power is auf full. Passkey ging an  A.Meier-PS3 zur Aktivierung.
> 
> Passt das so?



Tönt gut 

... und ... Morgen geht's looooooooooooos  - wir werden sowas von die Hütte rocken


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Td ... Morgen geht's looooooooooooos  - wir werden sowas von die Hütte rocken


Party? Wooo?

Bin dabei


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Party? Wooo?
> 
> Bin dabei



Na HIER ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tschakka, Tschakka, Tschakka....

Meine GPU wird schon ganz schwindelig vor lauter Tanzerei


----------



## Ogami (20. September 2016)

Warum erwische ich meine Folding@Home-Übersicht zum zweiten Mal dabei, dass sie bei Power von Full auf Light umstellt? Und dreister Weise ohne zu fragen.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2016)

Ogami schrieb:


> Warum erwische ich meine Folding@Home-Übersicht zum zweiten Mal dabei, dass sie bei Power von Full auf Light umstellt? Und dreister Weise ohne zu fragen.



Klar, sollte gar nicht - nie passieren

Hast du noch etwas Genaueres im Köcher??
Log oder sowas


----------



## fly3rman (21. September 2016)

Na, wer muss schon sein Zimmer lüften weil es ein paar Grad über der Temperatur in der Wohnung liegt?


----------



## Ogami (21. September 2016)

Ich prüf dat mal heut Abend. Muss bloß erst noch den Log finden, aber ich glaub Alex hatte schon die richtige Fährte gemailt. Hab gestern Abend meine CPU nicht mehr zum rechnen überreden können. Habe beim Edit von 7 auf 6 gewechselt. Davor lief die CPU eigentlich überraschenderweise schneller als die GTX 1070. Ich feedbäcke dänn, Bumble...


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. September 2016)

Hab dieses Passkey bei der offzielen Standford Seite oder was das ist angefordert und bekommen. Muss ich da jetzt noch den Key an A.Meier-PS3 senden um ihn irgendwie zu aktivieren oder sowas?
P.S. 400 Punkte obwohl ich paar mal in der Woche gefaltet hab, irgendwas läuft/lief da schief.


----------



## Ogami (21. September 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Hab dieses Passkey bei der offzielen Standford Seite oder was das ist angefordert und bekommen. Muss ich da jetzt noch den Key an A.Meier-PS3 senden um ihn irgendwie zu aktivieren oder sowas?
> P.S. 400 Punkte obwohl ich paar mal in der Woche gefaltet hab, irgendwas läuft/lief da schief.



Alex hilft dir mit seinem Powerechner für die Aktivierung des Passkey, da müssen 10 WU (Abkürzung für was noma?) gefaltet werden. Danach gif dat Bonuspunkte. Wobei ich das Punktesystem und drum herum auch noch nicht kapiert hab. Schon etwas undurchsichtig das Ganze...


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. September 2016)

Ogami schrieb:


> Alex hilft dir mit seinem Powerechner für die Aktivierung des Passkey, da müssen 10 WU (Abkürzung für was noma?) gefaltet werden. Danach gif dat Bonuspunkte. Wobei ich das Punktesystem und drum herum auch noch nicht kapiert hab. Schon etwas undurchsichtig das Ganze...



Also ist mein Passkey gar nicht aktiviert? 
Aber ich könnte das theoretisch auch selber machen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Also ist mein Passkey gar nicht aktiviert?
> Aber ich könnte das theoretisch auch selber machen?


Ja, natürlich. Es geht nur um die ersten richtigen Bonuspunkt. Fang einfach an zu falten, mit einer GTX 1070 geht das ratz fatz


----------



## JayTea (21. September 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Also ist mein Passkey gar nicht aktiviert?
> Aber ich könnte das theoretisch auch selber machen?





CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Hab dieses Passkey bei der offzielen Standford Seite oder was das ist angefordert und bekommen. Muss ich da jetzt noch den Key an A.Meier-PS3 senden um ihn irgendwie zu aktivieren oder sowas?
> P.S. 400 Punkte obwohl ich paar mal in der Woche gefaltet hab, irgendwas läuft/lief da schief.



Den Passkey hast du aber im Client eingetragen? [FAH Control (über Advanced Control via Rechtsklick auf das bunte F@h-Symbol in der Taskleiste) > oben links Configure > Reiter "Identity" > unten Passkey eintragen]

Das genügt, denn dein System ist fix genug, um selbst eben die 10 *W*ork*U*nits zu berechnen, damit der Passkey aktiviert ist und du die vieln Bonuspunkte bekommst! Musst dich also nicht bei A.Meier melden.
Scheint doch immer wieder Fragen rund um das (Bonus)Punkte-System bzw. die Aktivierung des Passkeys zu geben. Ich glaub ich erstelle mal ne Übersichts-Grafik zur Erklärung! (frühestens jedoch am Freitag)


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. September 2016)

Ja, sollte alles richtig sein.

*Ganz großes Danke nochmal an "brooker" der mir dabei gerne geholfen hat!*


----------



## Conqi (21. September 2016)

Und genau heute segnet meine 7970 das Zeitliche, ganz großes Kino.


----------



## brooker (21. September 2016)

@Lars: mein Beileid.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Scheint doch immer wieder Fragen rund um das (Bonus)Punkte-System  bzw. die Aktivierung des Passkeys zu geben. Ich glaub ich erstelle mal  ne Übersichts-Grafik zur Erklärung! (frühestens jedoch am  Freitag)


Ich hätte ech nicht dagegen so oft wie ich per PN darauf angesprochen werde. 

Hier noch ein Auszug aus meinem PN-Verkehr der als gute Grundlage dienen könnte:


> Was ist der Passkey genau:
> 
> Wenn du eine Arbeitseinheit (WU) erfolgreich abgearbeitet (gefaltet)  hast und diese erfolgreich an Stadfort zurückgeschickt hast, bekommst du  als "Lohn" Punkte.
> Diese Punkte bestehen aus den Basispunkten und den Bonuspunkten  (QRB/Quickreturnbonus > je schneller die WU fertig desto mehr Punkte  gibt es) welche den Löwenanteil der Punkte ausmachen.
> ...





> Einziger Vorteil durch das Aktivieren ist das du jetzt Bonuspunkte bekommst und die machen den Löwenanteil aus.
> 
> Jetzt ist es noch so das der Bonus (QRB > Quick Retorn Bonus) abhänig  von der Zeit ist die du benötigst um die WU fertigzufalten und an  Standfort zurückzuschicken > je schneller desto mehr Punkte gibt es.
> 
> ...




@Lars-G90:
Auch mein Beileid.


----------



## Ogami (21. September 2016)

@Alex: Danke für die Hilfe!!!

@Lars: ebenso mein Beileid

Hier mal die Logs, die ich grad entdeckt hab:


Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2016-09-21T17:57:00Z ***********************
17:57:00:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
17:57:00:      Website: Folding@home
17:57:00:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
17:57:00:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
17:57:00:         Args: 
17:57:00:       Config: C:/Users/Mcn/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
17:57:00:******************************** Build ********************************
17:57:00:      Version: 7.4.4
17:57:00:         Date: Mar 4 2014
17:57:00:         Time: 20:26:54
17:57:00:      SVN Rev: 4130
17:57:00:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
17:57:00:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
17:57:00:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
17:57:00:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
17:57:00:     Platform: win32 XP
17:57:00:         Bits: 32
17:57:00:         Mode: Release
17:57:00:******************************* System ********************************
17:57:00:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz
17:57:00:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 94 Stepping 3
17:57:00:         CPUs: 8
17:57:00:       Memory: 15.92GiB
17:57:00:  Free Memory: 14.24GiB
17:57:00:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
17:57:00:   OS Version: 6.2
17:57:00:  Has Battery: false
17:57:00:   On Battery: false
17:57:00:   UTC Offset: 2
17:57:00:          PID: 7052
17:57:00:          CWD: C:/Users/Mcn/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
17:57:00:           OS: Windows 10 Home
17:57:00:      OS Arch: AMD64
17:57:00:         GPUs: 2
17:57:00:        GPU 0: NVIDIA:5 GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070]
17:57:00:        GPU 1: UNSUPPORTED: NV3 [PCI]
17:57:00:         CUDA: 6.1
17:57:00:  CUDA Driver: 8000
17:57:00:Win32 Service: false
17:57:00:***********************************************************************
17:57:00:<config>
17:57:00:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
17:57:00:  <cause v='ALZHEIMERS'/>
17:57:00:
17:57:00:  <!-- Slot Control -->
17:57:00:  <power v='FULL'/>
17:57:00:
17:57:00:  <!-- User Information -->
17:57:00:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
17:57:00:  <team v='70335'/>
17:57:00:  <user v='Ogami'/>
17:57:00:
17:57:00:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
17:57:00:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
17:57:00:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
17:57:00:</config>
17:57:00:Trying to access database...
17:57:00:Successfully acquired database lock
17:57:00:Enabled folding slot 00: READY cpu:7
17:57:00:Enabled folding slot 01: READY gpu:0:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070]
17:57:00:WU00:FS01:Starting
17:57:00:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Mcn/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 7052 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
17:57:00:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 2120
17:57:00:WU00:FS01:Core PID:4040
17:57:00:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
17:57:00:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
17:57:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-09-21T17:57:00Z ***********************
17:57:00:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 9208 (Run 30, Clone 14, Gen 3)
17:57:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x00000012ab436c685796c0ce02db3032
17:57:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
17:57:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
17:57:00:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
17:57:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
17:57:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
17:57:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:  Found a checkpoint file
17:57:01:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
17:57:01:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
17:57:02:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
17:57:02:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
17:57:03:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
17:57:03:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
17:57:03:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
17:57:04:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
17:57:04:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
17:57:19:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 2500000 steps (20%)
17:57:19:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
17:58:00:8:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
17:58:03:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
17:58:03:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
17:58:03:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
17:58:05:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
17:58:05:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
17:59:40:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
17:59:41:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
17:59:41:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
17:59:41:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
17:59:41:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
18:02:17:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
18:02:18:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
18:02:18:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
18:02:19:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
18:02:19:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
18:03:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 525000 out of 2500000 steps (21%)
18:06:32:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
18:06:32:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
18:06:32:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
18:06:33:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
18:06:33:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
18:09:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 550000 out of 2500000 steps (22%)
18:13:23:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
18:13:23:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
18:13:23:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
18:13:24:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
18:13:24:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
18:15:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 575000 out of 2500000 steps (23%)
18:22:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 2500000 steps (24%)
18:24:28:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
18:24:29:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
18:24:29:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
18:24:30:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
18:24:30:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
18:28:21:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 625000 out of 2500000 steps (25%)
18:34:32:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 650000 out of 2500000 steps (26%)
18:40:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 675000 out of 2500000 steps (27%)
18:42:25:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
18:42:26:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
18:42:26:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
18:42:26:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
18:42:26:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
18:46:56:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 2500000 steps (28%)
18:53:09:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 725000 out of 2500000 steps (29%)
18:59:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 2500000 steps (30%)


Meine CPU macht grad Winterschlaf.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2016)

@Ogami:
Ich dachte du hättest die Threadzahl bei der CPU auf 6 geändert?
In der Log steht nämlich 7. 


Ps.:
Poiler erstellen:
[SPOILER ]
Text
[/SPOILER ]
Leerzeichen in den Klammern entfernen


----------



## Ogami (21. September 2016)

Verdammt...

Eingestellt hab ich's, aber wohl nicht gespeichert. Nu lüpt dat.

Der Spoilerhinweis ist gar nicht schlecht. So viel Text hatte ich bisher noch gar nicht. Und danke für's ändern Brooker.

PS:


Spoiler



Test


----------



## vfxworld (22. September 2016)

Sorry für den Post im anderen Thread, hier nochmal die Frage: 
Kann man hier noch mitmachen? Wie sieht das denn eigentlich aus zwecks SSD, schreibt folding@home perma irgendwelche Daten, oder gibt es da nichts, worüber man sich Sorgen machen müsste?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Kann man hier noch mitmachen?


Klar, braucht kaum Platz, Dein Rechner ist extrem tauglich und das Programm erklären wir Dir bei Bedarf

es geht ganz einfach:

Download des Programmes von der Uni Stamford:  (Tipp: manuell installieren und einstellen, dass er nicht automatisch falten soll)
Folding@home — Fighting disease with the world's largest distributed super computer. 
hier drücken: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Dann einen Passkey anfordern
- Als Teamnamen das PCGH Team und richtige Nummer eingeben 
- und losfalten!

Zum Schluss im anderen Forenbereich Deinen Usernamen genau, wie das alle in dem Thema machten, eingeben.


Wenn Du es detaillierter benötigst, suche ich Dir den Beitrag raus, in dem wir es Schritt für Schritt erklärten


----------



## vfxworld (22. September 2016)

Danke dir. Ich hatte das schoneinmal auf dem alten ab und zu laufen, aber nur Anonym. Grundsätzlich weiß ich ungefähr was zu tun ist. Mir gehts eher um "verschleiß" bei SSD's, wird bei dem vorgang nur berechnet oder viele Dateien auf den Datenträger geschrieben? Ansonsten könnte ich es auch auf die Daten HDD installieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2016)

vfxworld;8459508. schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gehts eher um "verschleiß" bei SSD's, .



Gute Frage....
Ich sehe nur, dass mein Chipsatz kalt bleibt, da wird nicht vierl hin- und hergeschoben. 
Genaue Datenmengen sollte man wirklich mal untersuchen, ich denke aber, dass meiste
 läuft über den RAM.


----------



## vfxworld (22. September 2016)

Ok, habs dennoch mal auf die Daten HDD installiert. Sollte jetzt drin sein, name vfxworld, teamnummer 70335

Edit: Ist aber gerade anders wie auf dem alten PC. Jetzt habe ich im Webcontrol GPU Auslastung. Vorher ging der Vorgang im Protein Viewer und die CPU war ausgelastet. Stellt man das manuell um?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2016)

Allzu schlimm kanns nicht sein:
In meinem Faltserver der 24/7 läuft ist ne Samsung P830 128GB verbaut und die läuft da jetzt seit Oktober 2012 tadelos.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich im Webcontrol GPU Auslastung. Vorher ging der Vorgang im Protein Viewer und die CPU war ausgelastet. Stellt man das manuell um?


Eigentlich sollte beides ausgelastet sein:
Aber es lohnt effektiv nur die GPU, naha, Dein i7-5960X vielleicht schon 

*1.: Taskleiste*
In meiner Taskleiste habe ich dieses Symbol:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
2.: Advanced Control*
klicke das Symbol mit der linken Maustaste an und gehe auf die Option "Advanced Control" kommt dieses Fenster:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3.: Einstellung, wer faltet:*
Da kann man dann in Ruhe einzelne Bereiche an und aus schlten mit diesem Untermenü
Dazu mit der rechten Maustaste die oberen beiden gelb oder grün hinterlegten Bereiche
anklicken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht es bei Dir ähnlich aus?


----------



## Loebstraus (22. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Allzu schlimm kanns nicht sein:
> In meinem Faltserver der 24/7 läuft ist ne Samsung P830 128GB verbaut und die läuft da jetzt seit Oktober 2012 tadelos.



Nur mal so^^
wir hatten im 1Mill PPD Folder eine Samsung 850Pro drin und die hat sich nach 7 Monaten schon auf wiedersehen gesagt. Hab sie noch mal getauscht bekommen aber der Samsung Service meinte das dies einmalig war weil wir "geschäftlich" damit unterwegs sind.


----------



## vfxworld (22. September 2016)

Danke dir, funktioniert schon soweit, nur will der CPU Prozess nicht starten, auch nach pausieren und neuversuchen nicht. Der GPU Prozess läuft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 
Ok, jetzt läuft beides


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2016)

Loebstraus schrieb:


> Nur mal so^^
> wir hatten im 1Mill PPD Folder eine Samsung 850Pro drin und die hat sich nach 7 Monaten schon auf wiedersehen gesagt. Hab sie noch mal getauscht bekommen aber der Samsung Service meinte das dies einmalig war weil wir "geschäftlich" damit unterwegs sind.


Was verstehen die unter "geschäflich"?

Ich hab noch ne 840Pro und die wird auch rege genutzt.


Edit:


vfxworld schrieb:


> Danke dir, funktioniert schon soweit, nur will  der CPU Prozess nicht starten, auch nach pausieren und neuversuchen  nicht. Der GPU Prozess läuft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich seh den Fehler
CPU 15 Threads > ändere das auf 14 dann läuft es zuverlässig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2016)

Doppelpost


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> A-Meier.PS3: Läuft jetzt aber eigentlich. Wieso auf 14? Nicht auf 16 für Vollauslastung? 15 war da voreingestellt, habe nichts verändert.


Mit 16 würdest du deine 980 Ti massiv limitieren > die braucht ordentlich Unterstützung von der CPU.

Leider ist die Voreinstellung in letzter Zeit mehr Ärgernis als Hilfe, da man in aller Regel mit ungeraden Threadzahlen keine WU's bekommt.


----------



## vfxworld (22. September 2016)

Ok verstehe, danke. Ich schau mir die Einstellungen nach den beiden Vorgängen mal an.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2016)

Pausieren, ändern und weiter gehts > reicht sogar wen du nur die CPU pausierst.


----------



## vfxworld (22. September 2016)

Hab beides pausiert, umgestellt, wieder begonnen, GPU Prozess geht weiter, CPU Prozess ist leider abgebrochen und ich hänge wieder bei Status Download fest^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2016)

Kannst du mal kurz die Log in einem Spoiler posten?


----------



## vfxworld (22. September 2016)

Da, bitte:



Spoiler



19:16:15:Saving configuration to config.xml
19:16:15:<config>
19:16:15:  <!-- Network -->
19:16:15:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
19:16:15:
19:16:15:  <!-- Slot Control -->
19:16:15:  <power v='full'/>
19:16:15:
19:16:15:  <!-- User Information -->
19:16:15:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
19:16:15:  <team v='70335'/>
19:16:15:  <user v='vfxworld'/>
19:16:15:
19:16:15:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
19:16:15:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
19:16:15:    <cpus v='14'/>
19:16:15:    <paused v='true'/>
19:16:15:  </slot>
19:16:15:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
19:16:15:    <paused v='true'/>
19:16:15:  </slot>
19:16:15:</config>
19:16:20:FS00:Unpaused
19:16:20:FS01:Unpaused
19:16:20:WU00:FS00:Starting
19:16:20:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Changed SMP threads from 15 to 14 this can cause some work units to fail
19:16:20:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: D:\Programme\Program\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 4176 -checkpoint 15 -np 14
19:16:20:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 6524
19:16:20:WU00:FS00:Core PID:8440
19:16:20:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
19:16:20:WU01:FS01:Starting
19:16:20:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\Programme\Program\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 4176 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
19:16:20:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 8100
19:16:20:WU01:FS01:Core PID:7544
19:16:20:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
19:16:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
19:16:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
19:16:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
19:16:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
19:16:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
19:16:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
19:16:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
19:16:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
19:16:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 825768 -> 1402860 (decompressed 169.8 percent)
19:16:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=825768 data_size=1402860, decompressed_data_size=1402860 diff=0
19:16:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
19:16:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
19:16:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 9038 (Run 62, Clone 8, Gen 29)
19:16:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
19:16:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
19:16:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
19:16:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-09-22T19:16:20Z ***********************
19:16:21:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 9178 (Run 19, Clone 13, Gen 69)
19:16:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x00000051ab436c6957b24c2a7ba2494a
19:16:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
19:16:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
19:16:21:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
19:16:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
19:16:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
19:16:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:  Found a checkpoint file
19:16:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 2500000 steps (28%)
19:16:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
19:16:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Using Gromacs checkpoints
19:16:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 14 to 14 
19:16:27:WU00:FS00:0xa4:mdrun returned 255
19:16:27:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=250000
19:16:27:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=250000.
19:16:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:logfile size=14011 infoLength=14011 edr=0 trr=25
19:16:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 14011 info=14011 bed=0 hdr=25
19:16:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 14549 bytes of core data to disk...
19:16:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4one: 14037 -> 4780 (compressed to 34.0 percent)
19:16:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
19:16:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
19:16:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
19:16:31:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
19:16:31:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9038 run:62 clone:8 gen:29 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000025ab436c9e56982a4eb98e2ee0
19:16:31:WU00:FS00:Uploading 5.17KiB to 171.67.108.158
19:16:31:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
19:16:31:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
19:16:31:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
19:16:31:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
19:16:31:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
19:16:32:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
19:16:32:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:16:33:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
19:16:33:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
19:16:33:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
19:16:33:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
19:16:33:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:16:34:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
19:16:34:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
19:17:04:Saving configuration to config.xml
19:17:04:<config>
19:17:04:  <!-- Network -->
19:17:04:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
19:17:04:
19:17:04:  <!-- Slot Control -->
19:17:04:  <power v='full'/>
19:17:04:
19:17:04:  <!-- User Information -->
19:17:04:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
19:17:04:  <team v='70335'/>
19:17:04:  <user v='vfxworld'/>
19:17:04:
19:17:04:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
19:17:04:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
19:17:04:    <cpus v='14'/>
19:17:04:  </slot>
19:17:04:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
19:17:04:</config>
19:17:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 725000 out of 2500000 steps (29%)
19:17:33:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
19:17:33:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
19:17:33:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:17:34:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
19:17:34:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
19:18:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 2500000 steps (30%)
19:19:10:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
19:19:10:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
19:19:10:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:19:11:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
19:19:11:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
19:19:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 775000 out of 2500000 steps (31%)
19:19:59:FS00aused
19:20:06:FS00:Unpaused
19:20:10:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
19:20:11:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
19:20:11:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:20:11:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
19:20:11:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
19:20:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 2500000 steps (32%)
19:21:47:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
19:21:48:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
19:21:48:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:21:48:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
19:21:48:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
19:21:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 825000 out of 2500000 steps (33%)
19:23:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 850000 out of 2500000 steps (34%)
19:24:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 875000 out of 2500000 steps (35%)
19:24:25:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
19:24:25:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
19:24:25:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:24:26:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
19:24:26:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
19:25:08:FS00aused
19:25:08:FS01aused
19:25:08:FS01:Shutting core down
19:25:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 7544
19:25:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Exiting, please wait. . .
19:25:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED
19:25:08:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
19:25:12:Saving configuration to config.xml
19:25:12:<config>
19:25:12:  <!-- Network -->
19:25:12:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
19:25:12:
19:25:12:  <!-- Slot Control -->
19:25:12:  <power v='full'/>
19:25:12:
19:25:12:  <!-- User Information -->
19:25:12:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
19:25:12:  <team v='70335'/>
19:25:12:  <user v='vfxworld'/>
19:25:12:
19:25:12:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
19:25:12:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
19:25:12:    <cpus v='14'/>
19:25:12:    <paused v='true'/>
19:25:12:  </slot>
19:25:12:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
19:25:12:    <paused v='true'/>
19:25:12:  </slot>
19:25:12:</config>
19:25:23:FS00:Unpaused
19:25:23:FS01:Unpaused
19:25:23:WU01:FS01:Starting
19:25:23:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\Programme\Program\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 4176 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
19:25:23:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 6608
19:25:24:WU01:FS01:Core PID:1496
19:25:24:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
19:25:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-09-22T19:25:24Z ***********************
19:25:24:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 9178 (Run 19, Clone 13, Gen 69)
19:25:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x00000051ab436c6957b24c2a7ba2494a
19:25:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
19:25:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
19:25:24:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
19:25:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
19:25:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
19:25:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:  Found a checkpoint file
19:25:25:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
19:25:25:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
19:25:25:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:25:26:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
19:25:26:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
19:25:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 2500000 steps (32%)
19:25:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
19:26:13:Saving configuration to config.xml
19:26:13:<config>
19:26:13:  <!-- Network -->
19:26:13:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
19:26:13:
19:26:13:  <!-- Slot Control -->
19:26:13:  <power v='full'/>
19:26:13:
19:26:13:  <!-- User Information -->
19:26:13:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
19:26:13:  <team v='70335'/>
19:26:13:  <user v='vfxworld'/>
19:26:13:
19:26:13:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
19:26:13:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
19:26:13:    <cpus v='14'/>
19:26:13:  </slot>
19:26:13:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
19:26:13:</config>
19:26:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 825000 out of 2500000 steps (33%)
19:27:02:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
19:27:02:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
19:27:02:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:27:03:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
19:27:03:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
19:27:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 850000 out of 2500000 steps (34%)



Edit: Das scheint mir irgendein Verbindungsproblem zu sein. In der Firewall ist es freigegeben. Da steht auch die ganze Zeit: Status: Download.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2016)

Verstehe ich gerade selber nicht ganz wieso es mit 14 keine gibt.

Hab es jetzt mal selber kurz getestet:
16 
15 Glücksache 
14 
13 
12

Meine Empfehlung wäre 12 Threads.


----------



## vfxworld (22. September 2016)

Tatsache, springt sofort an mit 12. Aber nett, dass dennoch auf allen Kernen Last ist, nur nicht mehr 100% auf jedem. So alles ok nun?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2016)

Wenn man unbedingt mehr Last haben will, könnte man einen zweiten CPU-Clienten mit zwei Threads laufen lassen, aber ich würde es so lassen. 

Ich kann dir den genauen Technischen Hinterdgrund nicht erklären, aber der SMP-Client mag keine Primzahlen bei den Threads > 15 ist so ne Glücksache da es keine Primzahl ist. 

Übrigens, den Viewer würde ich nicht laufen lassen (braucht sehr viel Leistung).


----------



## vfxworld (22. September 2016)

Ok, ich lasse dann am besten alles so. Viewer ist aus. Danke.


----------



## vfxworld (22. September 2016)

So, hab nochmal ne Frage, kann ich das auch mit dem gleichen Account auf mehreren Rechnern laufen lassen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> So, hab nochmal ne Frage, kann ich das auch mit dem gleichen Account auf mehreren Rechnern laufen lassen?


Ja, das geht


----------



## vfxworld (23. September 2016)

Alles klar, danke. Dann lass ich das auch mal auf dem Laptop laufen.


----------



## Loebstraus (23. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was verstehen die unter "geschäflich"?
> 
> Ich hab noch ne 840Pro und die wird auch rege genutzt.



Man wollte mir "unterstellen" ich nutze die SSD in einem Server für Firmen / Webhosting etc...
Es waren alle "Ersatzsektoren" schon benutzt wurden, die Anzahl an Schreibvorgängen hat wohl schluss endlich zum Ausfall geführt.


----------



## Grestorn (23. September 2016)

Loebstraus schrieb:


> Man wollte mir "unterstellen" ich nutze die SSD in einem Server für Firmen / Webhosting etc...
> Es waren alle "Ersatzsektoren" schon benutzt wurden, die Anzahl an Schreibvorgängen hat wohl schluss endlich zum Ausfall geführt.



Was hast Du mit der SSD getrieben? Ich nutze meine SSDs wirklich nicht schonend, aber auch meine alten Intel SSDs waren nie in der Nähe einer Grenze. 

Meine Samsung 830, die auch schon knapp 5 Jahre auf dem Buckl hat, hat "nur" 20 TB an geschriebenen Daten verzeichnet. Wieviel Daten hatte denn Deine schreiben müssen? Und warum?


----------



## vfxworld (23. September 2016)

Ich hab hier nochmal ne Frage zu. Ich hab jetzt nach 4 oder 5 WU's 7721 Punkte, dass hat doch schon ne Weile gedauert, wie bekommt ihr hier so viele Punkte hin, mache ich was falsch? Bei mir steht im Programm bei Points per Day ~550000, dass ist doch unerreichbar, wenn es in dem Tempo weitergeht. 

Des Weiteren, kann man die größe der Workunit's irgendwie beeinflussen? Gestern brauchte ich etwa 1 Std pro, auf CPU und GPU, die WUs der CPU waren immer etwas schneller fertig. Nun habe ich aber ne WU, wo zwar auch die CPU schneller fertig wird, diese läuft aber etwa schon seit 2 oder 3 Stunden und ist bei 78%. Selbes bei der Graka, läuft genausolange, ist aber bei 37%. Wäre nett, wenn man das irgendwie beeinflussen kann. Ich brauch den PC schon auch mal^^


----------



## Kashura (23. September 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Ich hab hier nochmal ne Frage zu. Ich hab jetzt nach 4 oder 5 WU's 7721 Punkte, dass hat doch schon ne Weile gedauert, wie bekommt ihr hier so viele Punkte hin, mache ich was falsch? Bei mir steht im Programm bei Points per Day ~550000, dass ist doch unerreichbar, wenn es in dem Tempo weitergeht.
> 
> Des Weiteren, kann man die größe der Workunit's irgendwie beeinflussen? Gestern brauchte ich etwa 1 Std pro, auf CPU und GPU, die WUs der CPU waren immer etwas schneller fertig. Nun habe ich aber ne WU, wo zwar auch die CPU schneller fertig wird, diese läuft aber etwa schon seit 2 oder 3 Stunden und ist bei 78%. Selbes bei der Graka, läuft genausolange, ist aber bei 37%. Wäre nett, wenn man das irgendwie beeinflussen kann. Ich brauch den PC schon auch mal^^



Die PPD werden inklusive des Bonus angezeigt welcher erst nach 10 fertigen WU's greift. Solltest du mal was anderes machen wollen stell einfach auf Pause oder auf Finish


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2016)

@vfxworld:
Du hast erst 6 WU's fertig gefaltet, es fehlen also noch 4 WU's bis es Bonuspunkte gibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Bei mir steht im Programm bei Points per Day ~550000


Lass Dich überraschen, dass werden, so Du 24h durchfaltest, nach den 10WUs, mehr werden. 
Das geht durchschnittlich eher Richtung 700.000 Punkten. Aber nur, wenn die GPU ungestört
bleibt. Also nix Spielen oder so. 

Ich habe zum Teil WUs, die 6h dauern, andere sind in 15min fertig. darum kann "10 WUs" ganz
schnell gehen, oder zur quälenden Geduldsprobe werden. So ist das, wenn man "10 Aufgaben"
erledigen muss. Odysseus brauchte dafür Jahre...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2016)

Darum hab ich auch für meinen Aktivierungsdienst so eingerichtet das der Xeons möglichst kleine WU's bekommt > je nach WU braucht er 9-10h und die 10 WU's sind durch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Darum hab ich auch für meinen Aktivierungsdienstt so eingerichtet das der Xeons möglichst kleine WU's bekommt > je nach WU's 9-10h und die 10 WU's sind durch.


Du bist ja auch ein Vollfaltprofi, ich nur ein Semiamateurschmetterling!


----------



## JayTea (23. September 2016)

Schon wieder, immer noch jemand (vfxworld) der das Punktesystem noch nicht durchschaut hat 

@Alex: Warum nimmst du zum Aktivieren eigentlich nicht den NaCl? Die kleinen WUs sind doch sicherlich schneller durch? In <30min vielleicht?! 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch ein Vollfaltprofi, ich nur ein Semiamateurschmetterling!


Bitte nicht so tief stapeln Teuerste! Du schaffst doch hier auch Klarheit an allen mögichen Fronten an denen Fragen aufkommen!   Dennoch schöne Wortneuschöpfung!


----------



## vfxworld (23. September 2016)

Ähm ja, ich befasse mich damit quasi seit gestern Abend, bis auf ein paar mal anonym falten auf dem alten Rechner. Ich hab keine Zeit mich da groß einzulesen, wichtig ist doch der Vorgang an sich, nicht ob ich das (unwichtige) Punktesystem verstehe oder nicht... Zumal ich kein 1200W NT will, geschweige denn brauche.

An die anderen: Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> @Alex: Warum nimmst du zum Aktivieren eigentlich nicht den NaCl? Die kleinen WUs sind doch sicherlich schneller durch? In <30min vielleicht?!


Weil die leider nicht mitzählen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Ähm ja, .


Fassen wir zusammen: Du machst bisher alles richtig. Tee trinken und freuen.

Das Faltprogramm ist übrigens hervorragend geeignet, um Systemstabilitäten zu testen.
Anstatt viele Stunden sehr begrenzt mit Prime95 und Furmark Energie zu verpulvern, 
kann man mit dem Faltclient je nach WU ganz andere Berechnungen und Belastungen
testen. Und das Programm reagiert auf kleine Berechnungsfehler äußerst sensible.
Darum ist weniger Übertaktung oft besser als viel Übertaktung.

Ich nutze es sehr gerne, um Temperaturtests zu machen und Lüfter einzustellen.
Es gibt also über dem 24/7 Einsatz für die Forschung durchaus einen Nutzen für uns.


----------



## JayTea (23. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Weil die leider nicht mitzählen.


Och, echt nicht?! Ich hätte schwören können so den FoPaSa-Account aktiviert zu haben! Meinen i7 hatte ich auch irgendwann mal mitwerkeln lassen, aber doch nicht für zehn WUs...?! 



vfxworld schrieb:


> Ähm ja, ich befasse mich damit quasi seit gestern Abend, bis auf ein paar mal anonym falten auf dem alten Rechner. Ich hab keine Zeit mich da groß einzulesen, wichtig ist doch der Vorgang an sich, nicht ob ich das (unwichtige) Punktesystem verstehe oder nicht... Zumal ich kein 1200W NT will, geschweige denn brauche.
> 
> An die anderen: Danke für die Aufklärung.


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, das war keine persönliche Kritik an dich sondern mehr eine Feststellung das viele neue User das Punktesystem nicht verstehen und daher immer wieder die gleichen Fragen aufkommen! Aber auch das ist nicht schlimm und wird stets hier im Forum -mal von dem einen, mal von jemand anderem- versucht zu erläutern.
Zu Beginn meiner "Karriere" war ich auch mit den ganzen Abkürzungen überfordert (was bedeutet WU, TPF, QRB, PPD...etc...) und habe nicht gecheckt, dass von Beginn an im Client die Punkte *mit* Bonus angezeigt werden. Das hatte mich verwirrt, weil ich dachte, ich müsste die dort angezeigten Punkte bekommen, obwohl ich wusste, das mein passkey noch nicht aktiv war.
 Im Prinzip hast du natürlich recht, dass das Punktesystem nur ein nettes Gimmick ist, was die Leute in einen Wettbewerb drängen soll und somit "bei Laune halten soll". Stanford bzw. der Wissenschaft ists natürlich wumpe, ob ein User 10k PPD oder 10mio PPD abliefert; hauptsache die WUs werden berechnet. 
Natürlich bist du auch nicht gezwungen beim Thema Falten zum Nerd zu werden, denn dann gäbs davon ja erschreckend (zu) viele! 
Quintessenz: Falte du wie und worauf du Lust hast ohne dir Stress zu machen alles bis ins Detail verstanden zu haben und ich sehe demnächst zu, dass ich (eine Grafik) entwickel, mit der man das Punkte-passkey-System schnell und einfach durchschauen kann. 


Falls ich eines der Netzteile gewinen sollte bin ich hin- und hergerissen, ob ich es spenden soll oder ob ich es für meine nächste Aufrüstung selbst gebrauchen könnte!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Och, echt nicht?! Ich hätte schwören können so den FoPaSa-Account aktiviert zu haben! Meinen i7 hatte ich auch irgendwann mal mitwerkeln lassen, aber doch nicht für zehn WUs...?!


Da bin ich mir leider 100% sicher das die beim Aktivieren nicht mitzählen*. *


----------



## brooker (23. September 2016)

NaCl zählt bei der Aktivierung nicht mit, da der Passkey dort nicht relevant ist. Sonst wäre es sehr schnell gemacht.


----------



## 9Strike (23. September 2016)

So, bin jetzt wieder in Deutschland, gleich wird losgefaltet.

Kann jemand kurz zusammenfassen was schon passiert ist? Hab jetzt keine News gesehen.


----------



## Ion (23. September 2016)

9Strike schrieb:


> Kann jemand kurz zusammenfassen was schon passiert ist?


PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. September 2016)

Morgen um 14 Uhr geht die erste Zusammenfassung online.
Die Aktion hat es übrigens bis zur Krankenkasse IKK Classic geschafft (Link).


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2016)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Die Aktion hat es übrigens bis zur Krankenkasse IKK Classic geschafft (Link).



Ja, Spitzennews - der Dank dafür gehört JeansOn - der hat das angeleiert


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. September 2016)

Es wird ja auch langsam mal Zeit das erwähnt wird, das Gamer mit ihrer Rechenleistung etwas Gutes tun.

Oooohhhhh ... Diese bösen KillerSpielSpieler ... Jetzt helfen die auch noch Leben zu retten ... Na das wird aber vielen Leuten nicht in ihre Idiotie passen


----------



## Ogami (23. September 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Falls ich eines der Netzteile gewinen sollte bin ich hin- und hergerissen, ob ich es spenden soll oder ob ich es für meine nächste Aufrüstung selbst gebrauchen könnte!



Dann spende doch dein altes Netzteil 

Wird Zeit für meine erste Mio...


----------



## tsd560ti (23. September 2016)

Bisher läuft es ganz gut bei mir, ich habe die 290X leicht undervolted auf 1040Mhz und komme damit immerhin auf 300k PPD. 

Mehrere Tage Betrieb am Stück ist für meine Bastelbude nicht leicht, die VRMs am Mainboard rasseln, der GPU Kühler klackert und die Staubfilter sehen auch schon aus wie Fußmatten 


Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (24. September 2016)

Hmm, momentan sind mir die Temperaturen zu hoch---Folding ist ja nur an kalten Tagen wirklich effizient. (Heizungsersatz)


----------



## Ogami (24. September 2016)

1. Mio is complete 

Ich lass mittlerweile nur die GPU falten, da in meinem System sich die CPU mit GPU auf 75° aufgeheizt hat. Ist wirklich ein guter Systemtest, dieses Falten. 

Aber ist  so 'ne hohe Temp normal?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2016)

Nahezu 100% Last im Dauerzustand = entweder höhere Temps oder sehr gute Kühlung


----------



## vfxworld (24. September 2016)

Ich bin von den Temps meiner CPU echt begeistert. Wird Skylake tatsächlich so warm? Meiner geht auch auf bei Lynx/Prime95 kaum über 60°. Der heißeste Kern den ich hatte lag bei 63°. Ok, ist natürlich auch @stock. Als Kühlung Corsair H110i. Hier meine Falttemps, falte seit ca 11Uhr durchgehend (CPU+GPU):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (24. September 2016)

Die Wärmeentwicklung ist generell beim Falten auf jeden Fall ordentlich, ja! 

Mein System i7 6700K mit OC und stark übertakteter GTX 960 wird dank Wakü jeweils um die 50°C warm; +/- 5°C je nach Umgebungstemp und WU.


----------



## 9Strike (24. September 2016)

Meine GPU hat sich heute verabschiedet :/
Mal sehen ob ich sie noch backen kann, aber Zeit werde ich dafür wohl erst nach der Faltwoche finden.


----------



## JayTea (24. September 2016)

Oooh nein, das tut mir leid! 
Viel Erfolg dabei.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2016)

Mein Beileid


----------



## janekdaus (25. September 2016)

Muss ja wirklich sagen, dass die 980ti für diesen speziellen Zweck sogar auf 1,5/4,2Ghz getaktet wirklich prima zum Falten geeignet ist  

Edit: mir werden 726k PPD angezeigt.. Ob das stimmt? Hatte nicht mit soviel gerechnet


----------



## brooker (25. September 2016)

... das passt, sofern du den ganzen Tag gute WUs  gekommen!  Meine beiden 980ti laufen mit 1407 und 1417MHz und bringen es im Schnitt auf knapp 1.4Mio PPDs. 
Aber Achtung: ist das OC zu hoch und es gibt drei Fehler, wird die Berechnung abgebrochen und die WU zurückgeschickt. Unbedingt die Logs im Auge behalten oder saver ocen.


----------



## Henninges (25. September 2016)

moin mitfalter...

ich hoffe mein bescheidener beitrag hat uns 70335'ern geholfen. kling mich erstmal wieder aus, da ich nächste woche ausser haus bin und dann niemand den faltrechner kontrollieren kann.
freu mich auf kommende aktionen, haltet mich bitte auf dem laufenden...


----------



## brooker (25. September 2016)

@Henninges: Danke für jede WU und eine gute Woche! 
Im Februar geht es weiter mit: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs"


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. September 2016)

Wo werden eigentlich die Gewinner oder auch diese besten Falter bekannt gegeben ???


----------



## Rarek (27. September 2016)

gemach.. der 27. ist ja noch nicht mal rum...

zudem sind mir z.B. die PSU's egal, es geht hier um den Zweck


----------



## Kashura (27. September 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> gemach.. der 27. ist ja noch nicht mal rum...
> 
> zudem sind mir z.B. die PSU's egal, es geht hier um den Zweck



was für PSU's? Nein spass ich weiß von dem Gewinnspiel aber hab mich nicht angemeldet  Mit so einem Netzteil können die Falter mit mehreren GPU's sicher mehr anfangen. Ich würde es nur hier intern spenden


----------



## Rarek (27. September 2016)

ich z.B. könnte es brauchen (habe momentan "nur" nen 750W BQ PSU drinne rein bei gut 95% Auslastung laut meinen Berechnungen  )


----------



## 9Strike (27. September 2016)

Ich hoffe, dass ich die 100k überhaupt noch schaffe. Wird wohl ganz knapp. Erstaunlich, wie viel mehr die GPU berechnen kann.


----------



## FlyingPC (27. September 2016)

Ich schaffe sie nicht, da "nur" NACL gefoldet wird. 
Ich brauche das PSU, aber sowie so nicht, würde es nur spenden.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (27. September 2016)

9Strike schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich die 100k überhaupt noch schaffe. Wird wohl ganz knapp. Erstaunlich, wie viel mehr die GPU berechnen kann.



Bist du nicht schon seit ein paar Tagen am Falten???


----------



## 9Strike (27. September 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Bist du nicht schon seit ein paar Tagen am Falten???


Jip, aber inzwischen ohne GPU, da die sich verabschiedet hat.
Meine CPU (Haswell i5: ~15k PPD) schaft nur 10℅ der PPD von meiner (ehemaligen) GPU (Tahiti: ~150k PPD).

So, gerade die 100k geknackt


----------



## Ion (27. September 2016)

Ich mache die 5 Millionen noch voll und gönne meiner 980Ti dann erstmal eine wohlverdiente Pause 
Wird eh mal Zeit die Rechner hier, zumindest für einen Tag, abzuschalten. Ist echt warm hier drinne, trotz zwei offenen Fenstern


----------



## Pu244 (28. September 2016)

Jo, ist echt warm hier. Mein i7 3770 schwitzt bei 100°C vor sich hin und im Zimmer hat es auch 29°C. Die GTX 670 lärmt kräftig vorsich hin, obwohl sie früher nicht zu hören war. Wird mal zeit das ich die AiO mal installiere, die schon einige Zeit herumfliegt und ich den Kasten (besonders die Karte) mal entstaube.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2016)

Also eine " i7 3770 schwitzt bei 100°C" ist definitiv nicht gesund - da gibt es mächtig (AIO)-Potenzial
.. Aber da sag ich dir nichts neues


----------



## Ogami (28. September 2016)

Wie ist denn der Stand? Hat sich die Faltwoche besonders gelohnt im Vergleich zu davor? Wie schaut's?


----------



## Ion (28. September 2016)

Hier siehst du den Verlauf der Woche:
PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

In der Übersicht auf "weekly" klicken. Sieht schon recht beeindruckend aus


----------



## Ogami (28. September 2016)

Ähm, whow


----------



## tsd560ti (28. September 2016)

Nach der Stresswoche sieht meine Wärmeleitpaste fast wie meine erste Mehlschwitze aus 
Bis zum Wochenende oder den Herbstferien muss sie noch nen paar Spiele abhalten, dann kriegt der Rechner eine kleine Überholung. 

Bei der nächsten Aktion bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei, coole Sache!

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## sonntagskind (28. September 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Hier siehst du den Verlauf der Woche:
> PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> 
> In der Übersicht auf "weekly" klicken. Sieht schon recht beeindruckend aus





Und selbst das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit, da die Statistiken die dort zu sehen sind, immer von Sonntag-Sonntag laufen. Und dann sind sie auch noch zeitversetzt zu Deutschland. Man müsste also mal alle "daily"-Ergebnisse der Faltwoche zusammenrechnen...Moment...

451,8 Mio (daily-Erträge in Berechnung gerundet)

Was mal eben das 2,5fache des sonstigen durchschnittlichen Ertrages ist. (pi mal Daumen)

Ja, hat sich gelohnt! 

Was sich aber noch mehr lohnt, ist, wenn die Leute einfach weiter dabei bleiben!  Muss ja nicht 24/7
sein, aber jede Workunit zählt!

Und da ihr die Clients nun schon alle installiert und eingerichtet habt...einfach auch in Zukunft hin und wieder mal laufen lassen.  Das wäre Spitze!


----------



## Ogami (28. September 2016)

Und zum Systemcheck echt optimal. Ich werde in naher Zukunft mal versuchen, meine hohen Temps unter Last zu senken. Da wird dann fleißig gefaltet und verglichen.

Übrigens: danke noma an den Community-Support der ganz Dicken hier.


----------



## fly3rman (28. September 2016)

Ich lasse definitiv meine Kiste auf Arbeit in Zukunft mal laufen


----------



## wolf7 (28. September 2016)

also ich mach noch die 70 Million voll und dann gibt's erst mal wieder ne längere Pause. Meine GTX980 braucht Ruhe.


----------



## brooker (28. September 2016)

... für jeden der dabei bleiben möchte, aber nicht rund um die Uhr falten kann, hat ein User von uns eine Möglichkeit gefunden den Rechner so einzustellen, dass er der Client zu einer festgelegten Zeit sich selbstständig finished. 

Beispiel: ich möchte jeden Tag 3-6 Stunden falten und das wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin

Einstellung: Wakeup über Bios morgens um 09:00 mit dem FAH-Client im Autostart (OC usw. natürlich auch), um 11:00 Uhr setzt der FAH-Client sich automatisch auf finish, sodass spätestens 4 Stunden später die WU fertig ist (Beispiel für eine 980Ti).

Das Ganze läuft bereits auf mehreren Rechnern in meiner Obhut auf Win7 +8 + 10.

Wer Interesse hat, kann das Paket im HowTo für den FAH-Client unter Punkt 11 downloaden und einrichten. Bei Problemen bitte PN an mich.


----------



## Jobsti84 (29. September 2016)

Ich frage mich gerade, wieso es keine fertigen "Apps" für Synology und Asustor NAS gibt,
Google spuckt da doch einige Anfragen aus, sprich Interesse dafür scheint da zu sein.

PS: Nach meiner WLP unter dem Phenom, vor allem aber dem FX will ich garnicht erst schauen


----------



## Pu244 (29. September 2016)

Schrödingers Wärmeleitpaste: solange du nicht nachsiehst ist sie in einem Zusand der Superposition, d.h. sowohl vertrocknet als auch frisch.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. September 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Schrödingers Wärmeleitpaste: solange du nicht nachsiehst ist sie in einem Zusand der Superposition, d.h. sowohl vertrocknet als auch frisch.



Dein Ansatz gefällt mir


----------



## JayTea (29. September 2016)

Habe ich die Verkündung der GewinnerInnen übersehen oder bin ich zu ungeduldig?


----------



## sc59 (29. September 2016)

zu ungeduldig


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Habe ich die Verkündung der GewinnerInnen übersehen oder bin ich zu ungeduldig?


Ich möchte auch irgendwem gratulieren.



brooker schrieb:


> ... sollte ich ein Netzteil gewinnen, verlose ich  das gern unter all denen die durch die Klausel nicht gewinnen  können!


@Brooker,

hast Du schon entschieden, wie Du Dein Netzteil verlosen/verschenken möchtest? Denn nach meiner Hochrechnung hast Du ziemlich klar hinter Bumblebee gewonnen, der als Schweizer aus dem Rennen ist. Oder sollte das Netzteil nicht für einen ordentlichen neuen " Team-Falter" mit zwei dicken Grafikkarten genutzt werden?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. September 2016)

Puh, nun habe ich die Daten aller 112 für das Gewinnspiel angemeldeten Teilnehmer ausgewertet. Sofern mir nicht ein blöder Fehler unterlaufen ist (den ich eiskalt auf Excel schieben werde ), sind es diese fünf User, die am meisten Rechenleistung zur Verfügung gestellt und außerdem vom 21. bis zum 27.09. über 10 Millionen Punkte erfaltet haben:



Platz|Name|Punkte
1|Bumblebee/TheWasp|85.693.174
2|brooker|27.248.866
3|raFINNiert|16.835.926
4|Coolio/Oliver_Kuhlmann|11.118.728
5|kampfschaaaf|10.148.810
Auf den folgenden Plätzen liegen EaStBaYtiGeR (9,3 Mio.), einjojo (8,5 Mio.), picar81_4711 (8,1 Mio.), mattinator (7,3 Mio.), HisN (6,4 Mio.), xX jens Xx (6,3 Mio.), sonntagskind (6,3 Mio.) und harley765 (6,2 Mio.). Da Bumblebee außerhalb der Konkurrenz teilgenommen hat, erhält also brooker eines der Seasonic-Netzteile. Gratulation!

Wer erhält die restlichen drei Netzteile? Das wird morgen ausgelost und dann mit dem Abschlussbericht (entweder Fr. oder Sa.) zusammen bekanntgegeben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2016)

Stephan, 

es ist 21:59! Sollen wir dich aus dem Büro befreien? Wurdest Du eingesperrt? 
Hast Du einen Sklaventreiber als Chef? Ein Zeichen, und wir retten Dich!

Nebenbei bemerkt, herzlichen Danke  für Deinen unermüdliceh n Einsatz

Lieben Gruß
Susanne


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. September 2016)

Keine Sorge, ich bin entsprechend später reingekommen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. September 2016)

Schade das ich nicht in der Rangliste auftauche, Platz 5 oder 6  wär es gewesen (bzw. mit Bumblebee 6 oder 7).


----------



## brooker (30. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... sollte ich ein Netzteil gewinnen, verlose ich das gern unter all denen die durch die Klausel nicht gewinnen können!



Ich habe gewonnen!  ... und stehe zu meinem Wort. 

Hier geht's zu "Brookers Gewinnspiel" für alle diejenigen, welche durch die Klausel ausgeschlossen worden sind.

Die Bedingungen der Teilnahme sind das Erreichen von mindestens 100.000 PPDs im Aktionszeitraum und das man nicht aus Deutschland kommt. Jeder der teilnehmen möchte kann sich bist Sonntag, den 02.10.2016 12:00 deutsche Zeit, mit dem Screenshot seiner erreichten PPDs eintragen . Spätestens um 20:00 wird der Sieger verkündet. Mindestteilnehmerzahl sind 3 Teilnehmer. Thema Zoll: den Versand innerhalb der EU bezahle ich, der Rest ist bitte vom Empfänger zu übernehmen.


Grüße brooker


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (30. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich habe gewonnen!  ... und stehe zu meinem Wort.
> 
> Hier geht's zu "Brookers Gewinnspiel" für alle diejenigen, welche durch die Klausel ausgeschlossen worden sind.
> 
> ...



Was für eine gute Seele!


----------



## JayTea (30. September 2016)

Vielen Dank Stephan für deine intensive Arbeit bei der Auswertung!! 

Derweil schlage ich noch vor eine Krone an jeidler, SnakeByte und Timmy99 zu vergeben , da sie mit 1.141, 746 bzw. 738 die User mit den meisten gefalteten WUs sind!!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2016)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ich bin entsprechend später reingekommen.


Was für ein Traum, freie Arbeitszeiten,...

Dann schlaf Dich weiter aus. Und ich hoffe auf die nächste schöne Aktion wie mal wieder:
- Lesertester
- Lesergewinnspiel,
- Leserartikelschreiben
- Leserfotowettbewerb
- etc.

Dir fällt wie immer was ein und wir wartewn. Bis Montag ist ja noch lange hin.


----------



## voodoman (30. September 2016)

gz an die drei Gewinner! 

- Jobsti84 
- Nono15 
- Intel22nm


----------



## Holdie (30. September 2016)

Glückwunsch, dann haben wir ja bald 3 zusätzliche Falter mit je 3 GTX1080, damit das NT auch was zutun hat


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (30. September 2016)

voodoman schrieb:


> gz an die drei Gewinner!
> 
> - Jobsti84
> - Nono15
> - Intel22nm



Wo wurden die Gewinner denn bekannt gegeben ..


----------



## sc59 (30. September 2016)

voodoman schrieb:


> gz an die drei Gewinner!
> 
> - Jobsti84
> - Nono15
> - Intel22nm



Glückwunsch 
PCGH-Rockt 
70335


----------



## OnionRings (30. September 2016)

Was ist das?, Folding @ Home


----------



## Jobsti84 (30. September 2016)

Was Gutes getan und sogar noch was gewonnen, ich freue mich.
Vielen Dank, auch an alle die mitgefaltet haben.

Horido zusammen.


----------



## tsd560ti (30. September 2016)

Glückwunsch, viel Spaß mit dem Teil! 

@OnionRings  
Wenn deine Frage zum Projekt allgemein war: Zur Verfügung Stellen von Rechenleistung zur Erforschung von "Eiweiß-Irgendwas" (Hab mich für Physik von Biologie getrennt  ), mit der dann neue Erkenntnisse über Krankheiten wie Alzheimer und Krebs gewonnen werden.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## JayTea (30. September 2016)

OnionRings schrieb:


> Was ist das?, Folding @ Home



Schön das du dich dafür interessierst! 
Sie mal hier nach.
Oder hier unter dem Strich.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (30. September 2016)

Und erneut frage ich, wo wurden die Gewinner denn bekannt gegeben, ich kann die Drei nirgendwo offiziell sehen???


----------



## JayTea (30. September 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Und erneut frage ich, wo wurden die Gewinner denn bekannt gegeben, ich kann die Drei nirgendwo offiziell sehen???



In dem Artikel.
Bisschen runterscrollen.



Holdie schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, dann haben wir ja bald 3 zusätzliche Falter mit je 3 GTX1080, damit das NT auch was zutun hat


Die Hoffnung habe ich auch. Leider sind zwei von den Gewinnern nach der Aktionswoche "schon wieder" ausgestiegen.


----------



## einjojo (30. September 2016)

Glückwunsch den Gewinnern!


----------



## brooker (30. September 2016)

Die Gewinner wurden hier verkündet:
Folding @ Home 2016: Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag, Preise von Seasonic - Abschlussbericht

Herzlichen Glückwunsch den Gewinnern!


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (30. September 2016)

Achso alles klar, ich konnte einfach nicht finden wo das angekündigt wurde .

Alles Gute an die Gewinner und auch an den deines Netzteils, brooker!


----------



## Jobsti84 (30. September 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung habe ich auch. Leider sind zwei von den Gewinnern nach der Aktionswoche "schon wieder" ausgestiegen.


Kommen ja vielleicht wieder.
Also ich bleib dabei, wie schon vor der Gewinnaktion 

Bei der Nächsten bin ich auch wieder dabei und wehe ich gewinne nix


----------



## OnionRings (1. Oktober 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Schön das du dich dafür interessierst!
> Sie mal hier nach.
> Oder hier unter dem Strich.



mit ca. 800 GFLOP ist meine GPU wohl zu Lame


----------



## Nono15 (1. Oktober 2016)

Hi zusammen.
Danke erstmal für die Glückwünsche 
Es hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht, hier im PCGH-Team mitzufalten. 
Hier im Team fühlt man sich klasse aufgehoben, man bekommt auf alle Wehwechen eine Antwort und es wird einem alles klasse erklärt 
Ich bin derzeit am schauen was ich mir für ein System zusammenbastle um das NT gut auszunutzen - werde aber vlt.  warten bis die ersten ZEN-Systeme verfügbar sind bevor ich mich entscheide.

@JayTea: 
Leider konnte ich die letzte Woche nicht mehr teilnehmen weil ich einen Job im Service/Support habe und entsprechend viel reisen muss - letzte Woche war ich daher die ganze Woche in Frankreich. Die beiden Wochen davor hatte ich Urlaub und zuhause in der Wohnung zu tun so dass ich den Rechner den ganzen Tag über arbeiten lassen konnte. Ich werde aber definitv nebenher weiterfalten und alles daran setzen, bei der nächsten Challenge im Februar wieder voll mit dabei zu sein 

Btw: ich werde voraussichtlich noch dieses Jahr geschäftlich für ein paar Wochen in Kalifornien (SanFrancisco) sein - vielleicht kann ich dann mal an der Stanford-Uni vorbeischauen 

Bis zur nächsten Challenge
Gruß
Nono15


----------



## brooker (2. Oktober 2016)

... schön, dass Du dabei warst  und herzlichen Glückwunsch. Btw., sofern Du nichts weiter mitbringen möchtest, könnte ja dort eine preiswerte GPU in dein Säckle wandern, je nach Kurs


----------



## wolf7 (2. Oktober 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... schön, dass Du dabei warst  und herzlichen Glückwunsch. Btw., sofern Du nichts weiter mitbringen möchtest, könnte ja dort eine preiswerte GPU in dein Säckle wandern, je nach Kurs



das lohnt aber nur, wenn du das Teil unauffällig am Zoll vorbei bringst...


----------



## brooker (2. Oktober 2016)

... Freibetrag 400,-$ sollte für ne 1060 oder 1070 reichen.


----------



## Nono15 (3. Oktober 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Freibetrag 400,-$ sollte für ne 1060 oder 1070 reichen.



Hi.
Freibetrag ist derzeit bei 430 Euro 
Muss mal vor Abflug die Preise vergleichen.

Sollte dann vermutlich weniger Klamotten mitnehmen da schon die 1060-er, die ich in Deutschland gekauft habe, nen riesigen Karton hatte - und bei dem Umgang mit den Koffern am Flughafen würde ich ne GraKa niemals ohne die Schaumstoff-Verpackung in den Koffer packen


----------



## brooker (3. Oktober 2016)

... man kann Jeans & Co. als gutes Polster wickeln, dann sparst du Platz 
Ich habe damals ein paar Sachen rausgesucht, aber leider war dann mit Freizeit nix. Und bei Newegg ins Hotel bestellen, war auch irgendwie komisch.


----------



## foldinghomealone (19. Dezember 2016)

Wann ist eigentlich die nächste Faltwoche?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Dezember 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Wann ist eigentlich die nächste Faltwoche?


Bei mir immer dann, wenn der Wind ordentlich pustet! Dann wird alles angeschmissen. Aktuell ist ein bisschen viel Flaute


----------



## brooker (19. Dezember 2016)

... Start am 04.02.2017 zum Weltkrebstag. Post folgt bis Jahresende.


----------

